# ITS SUPER BOWL SUNDAY what schwinns did we find this week???  WEEKLEY THREAD...



## vintage2wheel (Feb 3, 2013)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage schwinn bikes/parts/fun stuff did we find this week???

post some pictures and show us what you got...


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 3, 2013)

*Green Phantom*

I bought this VERY nice, original paint green Phantom from this site. The seat was redone by Bob U. otherwise original bike!!!!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 3, 2013)

That's a nice bike Dan. My Bob U redone phantom seat should done soon. Cant wait to see it.
Finally got some pictures of my phantom tanks....yeah I got 2 of them. One is patina'd and extremely pitted but, it looks like the best fit for my distressed painted black phantom.










Still have lots to assemble and add the clay red tires.
Added the prewar pancake horn for some added bling. Not correct but I like the look.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 3, 2013)

*For those who haven't seen it...*

'37/'38 Motorbike. Original paint, Latonia badge, prewar G3 tires, crossbars on the way, looking for a chain guard. 

Before:




After:


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks. What year is your Phantom?


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 3, 2013)

All great finds so far. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 3, 2013)

Great Cyclone Coasters ride today got the blue cycleplane dialed in for it's maiden ride. Picked up a ND hat this past week and a Yoders Hollywood horn display.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 3, 2013)

The cycle plane looks great mark. I was unsure about the horn display when we all looked at it the first time but you really made it look killer. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice Facebook page!




vintage2wheel said:


> All great finds so far.
> 
> 
> Vintage2wheel
> ...


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks Dan it really took off 

Thank you


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 3, 2013)

No schwinns this week, but GO RAVENS!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 3, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> no schwinns this week, but go NINERS!






yeah go NINERS!!


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 3, 2013)

*No Schwinns? not so fast*

Here are some I picked up this week that I posted on another thread. A BF Goodrich, a Schwinn and a New World Panther.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 3, 2013)

Dan the bike man said:


> Thanks. What year is your Phantom?




49 LaSalle badge.
Came without the key, which I had Wes Pinchot replace. No rear rack, replaced the rear fender, tires, seat ( still being redone by Bob U), replaced the front rim, added a rear rack and tailight,  replacing all the crank and steer tube bearing, the decals.
Then it'll be ready for the boardwalk. Cant wait to she it done....still all staying original paint and pits in the chrome.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 3, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> The cycle plane looks great mark. I was unsure about the horn display when we all looked at it the first time but you really made it




Thanks Shaun cycleplane rides great and I dated yoder horns back to 41 made is LA pretty cool...


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 3, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Thanks Shaun cycleplane rides great and I dated yoder horns back to 41 made is LA pretty cool...




Oh wow very cool. Still prewar good job on the research. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 3, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> Here are some I picked up this week that I posted on another thread. A BF Goodrich, a Schwinn and a New World Panther.
> View attachment 82444




very cool cream and green girls!


----------



## onecatahula (Feb 3, 2013)

*Let's go . .*

niners ! ! !


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 4, 2013)

*score*

nice finds this week guys


----------



## jaxschwinn (Feb 5, 2013)

*Scored this Sunday.*

Picked up this really cool 1980 Schwinn 5 speed. Customized at purchased. Has Carlisle tires, Pro neck stem, unknown cruiser bars, Oakley grips, and it was converted to a 10 speed.


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 13, 2013)

*picked up a late 40s liteweight traveler complete but crusty& early 50s liteweight*




the40s had wasted wheelsetwich included schwinn script front hub and aluminum or stainless hub three speed sturmy and locking fork
put good wheelset greased bottom bracket lube chain great rider now
its a purple og paint oxidation is coming off pretty good

early 50s frame is stripped varsity i think 
original blue paint with signs of decals 
frame straight and in pretty good shape
wish i had forks with it 
id put it together


----------

